# is it ok to do water changes everyday?



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

im wondering if i do a 10% water change everyday, would it affect the Ps at all? i never use any solutions when i do water changes, thats why im askin.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

i think it will be nice and its gonna make your tank cleaner


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

10% a day is nothing and ok but if u are gonna do that just get a auto water cahanger


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i hope you are at least getting the clorine out of it right?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Why?









once per week is fine - you dont even need that


----------

